# New open work permit launched in Canada



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

A new open work permit has been introduced in Canada that enables certain economic class applicants to maintain their status and continue working in the country while they wait for a final decision on their permanent residence application.* This will make the country’s immigration system faster and more flexible and cut red tape for the [...]

Click to read the full news article: New open work permit launched in Canada...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

